# Eremiaphila species :: so cuddley!!!



## Ian (Sep 3, 2005)

Was talking to chris about fave mantis species, and talking about the Eremiaphila species. So, I did a search on them, and they are so dam cute!! Take a look at this pic..







Beautiful!!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 3, 2005)

Dead smart (if a bit big) :roll:


----------



## Samzo (Sep 3, 2005)

looks kinda.. :?


----------



## chun (Sep 3, 2005)

they are indeeeeeeeeeed amazing. i was lucky enough to have kept some, one of the most interesting mantid i have ever kept. IT's a shame no one (i know of) has them at the moment


----------



## DMJ (Sep 3, 2005)

These look nice...would like to keep some someday..


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2005)

That thing is just straight up funny looking.


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 3, 2005)

is it a floor dweller?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 3, 2005)

I love those guys, never had the chance to keep em though. I remember when Evan from www.totalmantis.com(i think that was the name) had them for sale...

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Reeves (Sep 4, 2005)

Looks a bit like a cartoon character!

I'm sure it makes a very interesting captive.


----------



## FieroRumor (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow! That is one neat bug!


----------



## Ian (Sep 4, 2005)

yeah, very cute. I believe it is a ground dwelling species, ooths must me tiny! hmm, looks like deshawn has bought totalmantis.com domain name....

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 4, 2005)

Looks like it want to be a rabbit when it grows up :lol: .


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 5, 2005)

..... and become a "bugs" bunny :lol: 

Thanks for sharing Ian!!


----------



## Ian (Sep 5, 2005)

LOL Yen, great one :wink:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Sep 5, 2005)

wow!

that thing is really amazing. How come it isn't in culture more often? Is it hard to keep or are they not attractive to most mantis enthusiasts?

How old is that one? Are those wings buds or are they actually wings? And about what size is that one?

I'll have to keep an eye out for that one.

Cheers for sharing that with us Ian, Cameron.

(sorry bout all these questions)


----------



## Christian (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi.

Those are nice little desert runners. Some guys breed them at the moment, however, the numbers vary considerably from one generation to another, as they are not easy to keep. Sometimes some larvae are available. They must be kept hot and do not support fruit flies very well. Naturally, they feed on ants, beetles, and other hard stuff. The specimen on the photo is an adult female. Most species reach about 3 cm length, _E. typhon_ up to 5 cm. The latter species is not in the stocks at the moment.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## ellroy (Sep 5, 2005)

Are these pebble mantis?


----------



## Chris Dickie (Sep 6, 2005)

I do like that genus

I know of one person in europe who has definately bred them and another who has the name on his website but not currently available

they lay ooths in sand which is very weird

each ooth hatches around 20 nymphs with only 1-2 nymphs hstching per week! tricky for breeding purposes I imagine

Im not sure if those are pebble mantids, i dont like common names for most inverts

everybody is thanking Ian and not me, he didnt really know about em  lol

any other Q's just post &amp; I'll see if I can answer


----------

